# ματζίρης



## Katerina_A (Aug 13, 2009)

Εμένα μου ήρθε το «_ματζίρης_» διότι είχα την εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι στα τούρκικα σημαίνει «εβραίος», αλλά, ψάχνοντας, είδα ότι muhacir σημαίνει «μετανάστης». Είναι δάνειο από τα αραβικά και συνώνυμό της είναι το göçmen (μετά τη γλωσσική μεταρρύθμιση του Ατατούρκ).

Ψάχνοντας λίγο περισσότερο την έννοια του όρου αυτού (διότι ως γνωστόν σημαίνει _τσιγκούνης, σπαγγοραμμένος, φιλάργυρος_ στα ελληνικά) βρήκα τα εξής:

PERCEPTIONS
JOURNAL OF INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS
December 1998 - February 1999
THE HUMAN RIGHTS OF GLOBALISATION: THE QUESTION OF MINORITY RIGHTS
TAMER BACINOĞLU

[…]
That the Turkish national idea has not the slightest common ground with racial thinking, even the Third Reich was compelled to admit. Here, writing in 1941, is Gotthardt Jäschke: “Straddling Asia and Europe as it does, Anatolia is nothing if not a thoroughfare. To the extent wandering tribes settled down, they mingled with the population already present. Right down to the present, streams of *‘returning emigrants’ [muhacir]* pour into Turkey. In such a country, all racial research runs into sheer insuperable obstacles. Even by early Ottoman times, genuine Turkish blood was thin indeed.
… But Atatürk’s nation state also deliberately put aside all thoughts of racial purity. To cite a maxim of ‹smet ‹nönü, anyone can be Turkish who wants to, based on language and culture–no matter whether Mongolian, Semitic, or Aryan blood flows in his veins! … Let learned Europeans study skull shapes; let them, exercising all (here particularly called for) due care, come to certain rudimentary findings–Turkish law does not encourage, tribal and racial awareness. As the Ottoman State Constitution of 1876 only recognised ‘Ottomans’ (Article 8), so all citizens of the Turkish Republic, according to the Constitution of 1924 (Article 88), are considered ‘Turks’, irrespective of religion or race.”
[…]

*Muhacir *is also an Arabic term used to refer to the Turkish migrants coming from the Balkans.

Και ερωτώ: γνωρίζει κανείς πώς κατέληξε να σημαίνει _τσιγγούνης_; Έχει άραγε σχέση με τους πρόσφυγες από τη Μικρά Ασία; Αμφιβάλλω πάντως αν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί, μέσα στην ταλαιπωρία τους και την πάλη τους για επιβίωση, ήταν τόσο τσιγγούνηδες με αποτέλεσμα να αλλάξει σημασία η λέξη. 

Παρακαλώ κάποιον ευγενικό και πρόθυμο συντονιστή να αλλάξει θέση σ' αυτήν τη δημοσίευση αν δεν ταιριάζει εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Το παραπάνω κείμενο είναι αντιγραφή του κειμένου σ' αυτό το νήμα.

Από μετανάστες, παρακατιανοί και κακομοίρηδες, και έπειτα μίζεροι και τσιγκούνηδες. Όπως άλλωστε και ο μίζερος (λατινικό miser, άθλιος, δυστυχής) έγινε, σαν αγγλικό ουσιαστικό, τσιγκούνης, δίπλα στο επίθετο miserable.

Από δυο διαδικτυακά κείμενα:

«Θεόφιλε, έχω να σου πω ένα μυστικό που θέλω να μείνει μεταξύ μας. Να μη γίνει λόγος έξω, γιατί θα μου κόψουν το κεφάλι. Πρέπει να ξέρεις πως του χρόνου (το 1915) θα σας διώξουν οι Τούρκοι. Θα γίνετε πρόσφυγες».
«Τι θα πει πρόσφυγες», απόρησε ο πατέρας μου.
«Πρόσφυγες θα πει ματζίρηδες, θα σας βγάλουν από τα σπίτια σας με τα ρούχα που φοράτε και θα σας πάνε στη Μικρά Ασία».
http://alex.eled.duth.gr/EthM/Thrakika/1996/23.HTML


Εδώ πρέπει να πούμε πως οι μικρασιάτες δε συνήθιζαν να παντρεύουν τα παιδιά τους μακριά στα ξένα. Ένας από τους λόγους ήταν ότι ήθελαν να έχουν τα παιδιά κοντά τους, ώστε κάθε ώρα και στιγμή να βλέπουν πως περνούν. Κι εδώ στη δεύτερη, προσωρινή πατρίδα ένας λόγος παραπάνω, αφού πίστευαν πως όταν ησύχαζαν τα πράματα και γυρνούσαν πίσω στην πατρίδα, δε θα ήθελαν με κανένα τρόπο να αφήσουν πίσω τα παιδιά τους.

Ύστερα, ακόμη και να ήθελε κάποιος να συμπεθεριάσει με ντόπιους των διπλανών χωριών, ήταν αδύνατο να συμβεί, αφού όλοι τους έβλεπαν με μισό μάτι. Γι’ αυτούς ήταν οι ματζίρηδες, οι ξενομερίτες. Ήταν οι τουρκόσποροι, που ήρθαν να μοιραστούν τα χωράφια μαζί τους. Πώς λοιπόν να συνταιριάξει τούτο το αταίριαστο; Πώς μπορεί μια προσφυγοπούλα να γίνει ταίρι μ’ έναν αρχοντογιό;
http://dim-peraias.pel.sch.gr/ethima.htm


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 13, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον, Προφέσορ. Ευχαριστώ!


----------

